# Creative Zen Plus MP3



## mama5 (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a Zen V Plus and I can't load the original program back on to it. The messeage "Recovery Mode" is on the screen along with options 
Clean up,Format All,Reload Firmware and reboot. I don't know how to get out of this. Please help!


----------

